# Gamer seeking Kansas City, MO/KS or OPKS group.



## DarkKestral (Jun 25, 2006)

I'm looking for a new group of gamers, and wouldn't mind meeting others from the boards. I tend to prefer non-hack n' slash, though hack n' slash is fine with me.

I will probably be able to play most nights all summer, and most Session lengths should be OK, as long as it starts after 5-6 PM or so and doesn't get done past 1 AM or so, if on weeknights. However, once school starts, depending on class schedules, that may change, though chances are good that won't happen, if schedules work out properly. Due to my location, Kansas gamers in KCK or Overland Park are easy to get to and shouldn't present logistical problems involving transport normally. Preferred edition of D&D is 3.5 and Arcana Evolved is also OK. I am willing to chip in funds for food/snacks. I don't have many books though, so I'll only be likely to have the core books for either (and Arcana Evolved's rules are on my computer rather than in dead-tree-form due to printing costs) and maybe a couple of supplements. 

Email me at bluekestralATgmail.com if you'd like to contact me. Thanks!


----------



## der_kluge (Jun 26, 2006)

email sent.


----------



## DarkKestral (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm still looking for a group. Contact info has remained the same. I can safely say most nights will be OK, save for Tuesdays, at least for the forseeable future.


----------



## Firebeetle (Aug 15, 2006)

DarkKestral said:
			
		

> I'm still looking for a group. Contact info has remained the same. I can safely say most nights will be OK, save for Tuesdays, at least for the forseeable future.




You need to find and locate the Roleplayer's Guild of KC my friend. If you get desperate, I've got a game Sunday evenings in Clinton (1 hour southeast) Good luck.


----------

